# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arkitekti dhe piktori shkodran Kol Idromeno

## mullaymeri

Per mua eshte "Monalisa" shqiptare...

----------


## Fiori

Ymeri na trego pak me shume per Kol Idromenon apo dhe per portretin me lart ???


Nga ana vizive i ka vertet te gjitha piket. Ja ke vene bukur emrin Monalisa shqiptare.


Pershendetje

----------


## mullaymeri

Kol (Nikoll) Idromeno u lind ne Shkoder ne vitin 1860 dhe vdiq po ne ket qytet nga funi i vitit 1939. Vepra e tij e fundit ishte projektimi dhe ndertimi i varrit te tij.
 Mesimet e para per pikturen i mori nga i jati. Per disa vite mori mesime private tek mjeshtri i madh te fotografise Pietro Marubi qe ne ate periudhe sapo kishte emigruar nga Italia per ne Shkoder. Pasi fiton nji konkurs pikture regjistrohet ne Accademia di Belle Arti,  Venezia. Pas dy vjetesh grindet me nji nga mjeshtrat e akademise keshtu qe largohet prej andej dhe i vazhdon studimet ne nji nga studiot me te medha private te Venecias.
 Krijimtaria e tij eshte shume e pasur. Gjeniu i tij perfshiu disa fusha si : pikture, fotografi, kinematografi ( ishte pronari i se pares salle kinemaje ne shqiperi), arkitekture (projektimi i disa rrugeve si dhe projektimi dhe pikturimi i katedrales se Shkodres) .
Ne vitin 1922 shfaqi filmin e pare ne Shqiperi ne kinemane e tij ne Shkoder.
 Kjo asht nji pikture tjeter e bukur e tij : "Dasma Shkodrane"

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit per prezantimin e piktorit. Dasma Shkodrane me pelqeu akoma me shume si pikture. Ka piktura te tjera...?


p.s. Kerkoj falje per zvogelimin e emrit, nuk e di mu duk si me e thjeshte per tu shkruar.

----------


## erzeni

nji lapsus ke aty ..jo 1960 por 1860   ...nejse.

Mulla  pergezime per pikturat.

Piktura larte quhet "motra Tone"  qe duhet te jete motra e piktorit , ndoshta Antonine ose dicka e tille.

Ne se keni mundesi te sillni ketu dhe  Kel Kodhelin do beni nji mrekulli. 
Shkodra eshte Firence shqiptare.

----------


## mullaymeri

Ky eshte autoportreti i KOL IDROMENO.

----------


## mullaymeri

Plaku me pipe

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Korrik 21, 2005_ 


*Të gjitha ndërhyrjet e specialistëve në tablonë e Idromenos* 

*Ringjallja e "Motrës Tone" në Luvër*  

_Admirina Peçi_


Motra Tone", tabloja e famshme shqiptare, po përjeton ringjalljen e saj në Luvër. Tabloja që prej vitesh kishte lëshuar sinjalin Sos, tashmë ka shpëtuar përfundimisht. Nga Parisi, mbërrijnë lajmet e para mbi restaurimin e tablosë së famshme të Kolë Idromenos, e cila prej afro dy muajsh po restaurohet në Qendrën e kërkimeve dhe Restaurimeve të muzeve të Francës, në Luvër. Majlinda Agolli, shefe e Laboratorit të Konservim-Restaurimit në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, ka shoqëruar të gjitha etapat e ndërhyrjeve në tablonë e famshme të Rilindjes Shqiptare, në Paris. Në një raport të hollësishëm dërguar në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, Agolli shpjegon se ndërhyrjet më të rëndësishme kanë përfunduar me sukses. Etapë pas etape, ndërhyrjet në tablonë e famshme të Rilindjes kombëtare shpjegohen nga restauratorja e njohur Majlinda Agolli.

*Analiza të hollësishme*

Analizat e përgjithshme të strukturës së veprës, sipas Agollit, kanë përfunduar brenda një jave, menjëherë pas mbërritjes në Paris. "Analizat u realizuan me precedencë për të shpejtuar ndërhyrjen mbi vepër. I gjithë laboratori i C2RMF (Qendra e kërkimeve dhe restaurimeve të Muzeve të Francës) kombinonte proceset e ndërthurura të tablosë 'Motra Tone'", shpjegon Agolli, ndërsa shton se njëkohësisht me analizat janë realizuar edhe disa foto specifike mbi veprën. "Janë foto me dritë direkte, foto me dritë infra të kuqe, me rreze ultra violet, me dritë horizontale bardh e zi, kontrast nga të dyja anët (para-prapa), me dritë vertikale etj.", thotë restauratorja Agolli, duke shpjeguar se me anë të këtyre fotove evidentohen mjaft saktë të gjitha problemet e shtratit piktural, grundit të valëzuar, ripikturimet dhe ndërhyrjet në tablo etj.
Më tej, "më 27 maj 2005, mbi veprën e Idromenos u realizuan disa grafi, për të kontrolluar më mirë strukturën. E paralelisht janë realizuar edhe analiza mbi natyrën e ngjitësit të përdorur në dublazhin fillestar dhe fijeve të kanavacës së suportit të veprës", thotë Agolli. Kjo hallkë ka rezultuar në krye të projektit si më e vështira. Në një restaurim të hershëm të tablosë së Idromenos u bashkëngjit një kanavacë mbrojtëse, e cila gjatë viteve dhe nën ndikimin e kushteve atmosferike, pas tkurrjeve e bymimeve të herëpashershme, e ka tërhequr dhe dëmtuar kanavacën fillestare ku Idromeno punoi portretin e famshëm. 

*Një dokumentar*

Më 1 qershor në atelienë e restaurimit të pikturës së kavaletit C2RMF "Site de Flore" u realizua një dokumentar me veprat e rëndësishme të fondit të Muzeut të Luvrit", shënon në raportin e saj Majlinda Agolli. Në këtë dokumentar bënte pjesë dhe piktura shqiptare e Kolë Idromenos, "Motra Tone", e vlerësuar nga studiuesit e kësaj periudhe për vlerat e saj piktorike e historike. Prezantimin e veprës e ka bërë drejtori i Qendrës së Kërkimeve dhe Restaurimeve të Muzeumeve të Francës (C2RMF), Jean-Pierre Mohen. Por në këtë dokumentar restauratorja shqiptare Majlinda Agolli ka folur edhe për autorin e veprës, Kolë Idromeno, si dhe për vendin që "Motra Tone" zë në kulturën shqiptare.

*Ndërhyrjet në tablo*

Ndërsa ndërhyrja reale mbi tablo nisi më 4 qershor nga restauratori francez Jean-Francois Hulot. Agolli thotë se Hulot ka punuar plot 16 ditë mbi të. "U realizuan me metoda bashkëkohore procedurat e njëpasnjëshme për konsolidimin e veprës". Metoda "Mehrai" që u përdor në këtë rast, sipas Agollit, ka 30 vjet që aplikohet mbi veprat e '900-ës. Kjo teknikë ka dhënë rezultate mjaft pozitive dhe vazhdon të aplikohet në atelietë e restaurimit në Luvër, Versajë, në Itali etj.
Procesi i konsolidimit i realizuar nga z. J.Francois Hulot ka nisur që në Tiranë, në muajin dhjetor të vitit 2004në atelienë e restaurimit në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve. Për të shpjeguar vështirësitë e kësaj ndërhyrjeje, Agolli thotë se struktura e veprës përbëhej nga materiale të ndryshme, e për më keq ishte e dubluar me material të njëllojtë. Kësisoj ajo paraqiste një sërë problemesh. Nën ndikimin e lagështirës dhe ndryshimit të temperaturave, këto materiale "reagonin" ndryshe në pjesë të veçanta të ngjitura me njëra-tjetrën, duke dëmtuar ndjeshëm përbërësit e strukturës, si grundi, shtrati piktural dhe verniku. Për të shmangur gjithë këto, Jan François Houlot, pas shkëputjes nga dublura e vjetër, vendosi që vepra të konsolidohej "reaktivë", që do të thotë kundër ndikimit nga lagështira. Deri në këtë moment, sipas Agollit, është ndërhyrë në mënyrë kuadratike, në zona shumë të vogla me mjete moderne optike, duke larguar mbivënie të ndryshme parazitare, gjë që realizon në mënyrë perfekte ruajtjen e plotë të ngjyrave origjinale të tablosë, nga dëmtimet e pësuara ndër vite.

*Gjysmëpërtëritja*

E gjithë ndërhyrja e restauratorit Houlot zgjati deri më 20 qershor. Një ditë më vonë vepra u vendos në shasinë e saj të re, me tension të komanduar dhe ishte kësisoj e gatshme për fazën e dytë të ndërhyrjeve. Agolli shpjegon se në këtë fazë të dytë sigurohet rehabilitimi "estetik" i veprës. "Grupi i konsulencës për këtë ndërhyrje përdori disa elemente ndërhyrjeje, me bazë teknikat e Cremonese-it, si edhe dy lloje përbërësish, që përdoren për të zbutur të gjitha mbetjet e ngjitësit të përzier me vernikun e dublazhit të parë. Siç shpjegon Agolli, ky ngjitës kishte depërtuar mbi sipërfaqen e veprës, duke krijuar njolla dhe dëmtime në formë kokrrizash, si edhe deformime të imazhit koloristik e të velaturës fine të vendosur nga autori Idromeno. Momentalisht, tabloja e famshme e Idromenos, ka përjetuar thuajse 50 % të përtëritjes së saj. Ndërsa ditët në vazhdim, siç pohon Agolli, do të vijojnë me ndërhyrje intensive e tejet të hollësishme në të gjithë detajet e tablosë së Idromenos.


*Një ditë me ndërhyrjet e specialistëve*

*Tabloja nën rrezet rëntgen*

Çdo ditë pastrohen të gjitha mbetjet parazitare, duke krijuar ekuilibre estetike pa dëmtuar sipërfaqen e ngjyrës dhe duke ruajtur në çdo milimetër velaturën. Deri më sot është realizuar 50% e sipërfaqes së veprës dhe uniformiteti i vlerave koloristike", pohon restauratorja Majlinda Agolli, ndërsa, shpjegon ndërhyrjet që realizohen çdo ditë mbi tablonë e Idromenos. "Pas këtij operacioni të rëndësishëm pason realizimi i procesit të strukturës, pra rilidhja e shtratit piktural. Gjithashtu, vazhdon integrimi mbi vepër, ripikturimi i të gjitha zonave të dëmtuara të pikturës, duke respektuar në mënyrë absolute penelin dhe ndjeshmërinë e autorit dhe, në fund, vernikosja që e konsolidon sipërfaqen e veprës, duke e mbrojtur njëkohësisht edhe gjatë ekspozimit". Shpjegimet e detajuara të Majlinda Agollit për të gjithë ndërhyrjet deri në imtësi në tablonë "Motra Tone" përfundojnë këtu, duke i përgëzuar të gjithë ata që mundësuan çuarjen e veprës në "C2RMF" dhe Atelienë e Restaurimit të Pikturës "Site de Flore", të Luvrit, por edhe përpjekjet e të gjithë specialistëve të konservimit, kimistëve dhe restauratorëve, që po kontribuojnë çdo orë e minutë të ditës me konsultat e teknikat profesionale.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Historia e tablosë "Motra Tone". Pse dhe si e krijoi portretin e njohur* 

*Tonia, drita hyjnore e Kol Idromenos*  

_Motër e vëlla, pas një shekulli në Luvër_  

_Admirina Peçi_


Kur lindi Kol Idromeno, motra e tij Tonia, nuk e kishte mbushur vitin. Përcaktuar që prej këtij momenti, ata mbetën bashkë përjetësisht. Të tilla ishin rrugët në jetët e tyre. Kur përmend Kol Idromenon, nuk mund të mos mendohet "Motra Tone". E po të shohësh tablonë e famshme përnjëherësh shfaqet emri i piktorit të madh. Stacioni i tyre më i fundit është në Luvër. "Motra Tone", pas një lëngimi të gjatë, po përjeton ringjalljen e saj në qytetin ku mbahen tablotë më të famshme të botës. Tonia shfaqet e bukur dhe e re, 24-vjeçare, si në vitin 1883, kur Kol Idromeno, e përjetësoi me penelin e tij mbi kanavacë. Ndërsa vetë piktori shfaqet mjeshtërisht në pikturimin fin që ka realizuar në këtë portret. Specialistët e restaurimit në Luvër, e vlerësojnë lart tablonë e famshme shqiptare, ndërsa vërejnë në çdo milimetër të tablosë detajet e arritura artistike. Në këtë moment të rëndësishëm për pikturën më të famshme shqipatre, ia vlen të bësh një udhëtim në kohët e largëta, kur Tonia ishte një vajzë e vogël, e ndiqte pas vëllanë që diç vizatonte në letrat e babait, apo më vonë kur i shkruante letra me një shqipe të pastër, ku Kolë idromeno 15 vjeçar merrte mësime pikture në Akademinë e Venedikut. Pjesa më e bukur e këtij udhëtimi është koha kur pozoi për vëllain e saj. Më tej vitet nuk i rezervuan shumë befasi të bukura shkodranes së bukur të Idromenëve... Për të mësuar historinë e plotë të saj, e sidomos të tablosë që e përjetësoi, duhet të shkosh deri në rrënjët e thella të familjes Idromeno, tek talenti i papërsëritshëm i vëllait Kol Idromeno, sfidat, mësimet, që ai mori në jetën e tij, pasionet e tyre të përbashkëta... Shumëçka prej këtyre mund t'i gjesh në një biografi, botuar herët në vitin 1984, hartuar nga Mikel Prenushi. Veç shumë historive, dëshmive e kurioziteve nga jeta e Kol Idromenos, një vend të veçantë zë në këtë biografi analiza e portretit Motra Tone dhe historia e kësaj tabloje.

*Historia e portretit*

Në vitin 1883 Kolë Idromeno mendon dhe realizon një krijim artistik në pikturë, portretin e motrës së vet, Tones. Me të drejtë portreti "Motra Tone", njihet si një nga kryeveprat e tij. Historia e këtij portreti është treguar nga vetë piktori shumë herë në kohën që ai ishte gjallë. Motra Tone ishte e vetmja motër e piktorit, një vit më e madhe në moshë. Ishte 24 vjeçare kur pozoi për këtë portret. Ishte e martuar, nënë me dy fëmijë të vegjël. I shoqi i saj ishte Andrea Shkanjeti, një i porsaardhur në Shkodër, me profesion mësues. Andrea kishte qenë mësuesi privat i Kolë Idromenos në fëmijëri dhe që nga ajo kohë kishte mbetur miqësia mes të dy familjeve. Më vonë Tonia u martua me të. Në fakt familjet e tyre ruanin një miqësi të vjetër që nga koha kur kishin qenë në Korfuz. Në Shkodër ai punonte si mësues privat jo vetëm për gjuhën italiane, gjuha e tregëtisë për kohën, por edhe për gjuhën shqipe dhe mbante një konvikt të vogël për fëmijë. Andrea Shkanjeti gëzonte një opinion të mirë në Shkodër. Jetim pa nënë dhe babë, të cilët i kishin vdekur para se ai të vinte në Shkodër, në këtë qytet ishte krejtësisht i vetëm. Martesa me Tonen i krijoi atij një familje të mirë dhe një rreth shoqëror më të gjerë. Pas martesës Andrea Shkanjeti i kishte kërkuar gruas së tij Tones, që ajo të vishej me kostumin "ala franga", në një kohë që gjithë pajën e saj ajo e kishte me kostumet popullore shkodrane. Edhe martesën Tonia e kishte bërë me këtë kostum popullor. Ajo ia plotësoi dëshirën të shoqit, megjithatë dëshira e saj ishte të vishej si shoqet e tjera me veshjen popullore. Duke e kuptuar këtë dëshirë të madhe të motrës së vet për kostumin popullor, Kolë Idromeno, në janar të vitit 1883, mendoi t'i realizonte një portret me veshjen që dëshironte ajo. Tonia ishte një grua e gjallë, e shkathët dhe e kulturuar për kohën. Ajo merrte pjesë si këngëtare në ahengjet popullore në rrethet familjare. Ishte grua e dashur dhe tërheqëse në bisedë. Për 7-8 ditë me radhë motra Tone, e veshur me kostumin kombëtar, pozoi në familjen e babait të saj dhe portreti më vonë qe përfunduar me sukses.

*Droja e Tones*

Vizitorë të panumërt, që e kanë kundruar portretin e famshëm "Motra Tone", janë intriguar nga shprehja që personazhi ka në portret. Në galerinë Kombëtare të arteve thonë se shumë prej vizitorëve pyesnin: Përse Tonia e ka hedhur në njërën anë vështrimin e saj të druajtur? Studiuesit e lidhin me një premtim që ajo i kishte bërë të shoqit Andrea Shkanjeti. Tonia duke pritur një "qortim" të të shoqit për këtë pozim, që po bënte me veshjen popullore, vështrimin e kishte drejtuar nga dera. Në këtë pozim dhe në këtë moment psikologjik piktori e gjeti me vend ta përjetësojë duke gjykuar si artist se vepra do t'i dilte e një niveli të lartë artistik. Në këtë vepër, napa e bardhë, që ka rrethuar fytyrën e saj në sfondin e errët të pikturës e përcakton qartë figurën e gruas.

*Në shtëpinë e Shkanjetëve*

Specialistët thonë se Kolë Idromeno edhe në vitet e mëvonshme ka ritokuar ndonjë gjë të vogël në këtë portret po në përgjithësi vepra u përfundua më 1883. Këtë e vërteton jo vetëm mosha e Tones në portret, por edhe mbishkrimi i vetë autorit në këtë krijim. Këtë portret të bukur, menjëherë pasi e përfundoi, artisti ia fali motrës së vet. Vite me radhë ky portret qe vendosur në një kënd të shtëpisë së Shkanjetëve, në dhomën e pritjes. Krijuesi i saj, piktori Kolë Idromeno, i dinte mirë vlerat që kishte arritur në këtë vepër. Motra Tone e meritonte një vepër të tillë. Ajo e shoqëroi shpesh të vëllanë Kolën në ahengjet popullore ku ai i binte violinës sado që ishte nënë me dy fëmijë të vegjël.

*"Ikja" e Tones*

Por pikërisht në një nga këto ditë tek shoqëronte vëllain e saj në ahengje, Tonia u sëmur rëndë. Kjo ishte një nga fatkeqësitë e mëdha, që goditën piktorin Kol Idromeno. Dy vite para kësaj dhimbjeje, me 15 korrik 1888 në moshën dyvjeçare Kol Idromenos, i vdiq djali i vetëm. Sëmundja e Tones ishte një tjetër goditje për të. Nënë e gjashtë fëmijëve, pesë vajza dhe një djalë, Tonia në verën e vitit 1890, ishte ftohur rëndë ndërsa merrte pjesë në një dasëm duke kënduar me të vëllanë dhe po atë vit vdiq nga turbekulozi. Fëmijën e saj të gjashtë e la pak muajsh. Meqë nuk pati më fëmijë, Kola e mori atë si fëmijën e vet dhe e rriti. Fëmijët e Tones ishin për të ngushëllimi i tij për gjithë jetën. Portretin "Motra Tone" pas vdekjes së saj, Kol Idromeno e mori, nga shtëpia e Shkanjetëve dhe e mbajti gjithmonë në dhomën e mirë të shtëpisë së tij, deri kur edhe ai iku nga kjo jetë.


*Mësuesit e parë dy klerikë të huaj dhe Pjetër Marubi*

*Fëmija i lindur piktor*

Kolë Idromeno lindi më 15 gusht 1860. Ishte fëmija e dytë pas një vajze të quajtur Tonia, e cila nuk e kishte mbushur ende vitin kur lindi Kola. Motër e vëlla u rritën me kujdes të veçantë nga prindërit e tyre. Që në vogëli u shfaq te ai prirja për vizatime të thjeshta. Shpesh herë ulej në tavolinën e babait dhe me laps në dorë, kërkonte të kuptonte diçka nga projektet e të atit dhe ta imitonte. Por ato ishin shumë të vështira për mendjen e tij. Më të kapëshme ishin disa vizatime të thjeshta, që i ati i bënte enkas për t'i riprodhuar i biri. Arsenit, (babait) i pëlqente vizatimi, por profesionin e piktorit, nuk e kishte ushtruar asnjëherë. Ishte një art, që nuk të jepte bukë në atë kohë. Por ai kënaqej me prirjet e të birit dhe donte me çdo kusht ta përkrahte që të ecte përpara. Mësimet e para Kola i mori nga dy klerikë të huaj, por më vonë mësuesi i vërtetë i vizatimit, u bë për të Pjetër Marubi, fotografi i njohur i qytetit, i cili ishte edhe piktor edhe arkitekt. Punimet e para të Kol Idromenos, të ruajtura deri vonë i përkasin periudhës së shkollës fillore, ku përmenden "Kokë fëmije", "Malësorja", "Gomari në udhë", etj.


*Artisti i madh pa një diplomë*

_E braktisi Akademinë, pas 6 muajve studime_

Kol Idromeno nuk u diplomua kurrë në ndonjë shkollë. Ai nuk i duronte rregullat strikte të Akademive. Ishte 15 vjeç, kur mbërriti në Venedik për të nisusr studimet në pikturë. Në kujtimet e tij, lënë miqve, thuhet se ai u paraqit në Akademinë e Venedikut për t'u provuar. "Në fillim nuk deshën të më pranonin, sepse më shihnin të vogël në krahasim me të tjerët. Por edhe mësimet në shkollë kishin filluar. Megjithatë më provuan. Më dhanë të vizatoj një glob. Dola shkëlqyeshëm në këtë provim, sa të gjithë profesorët u habitën dhe më panë me admirim. Edhe unë nuk e di sa shpejt e punova dhe sa mirë. Isha shumë i prekur. Unë u pranova në Akademi edhe pse me vonesë". 

*Vështirësitë*

Në muajt e parë të shkollës e pati të vështirë të mësohej me disiplinën e punës dhe rregullat e gurta të shkollës, që nuk i jepnin liri veprimi. Por u ambjentua shpejt. Në Shkodër piktori i ri qe praktikuar të punonte e të krijonte në mënyrë të pavarur e sipas dëshirës së vet. Ndërsa në Akademi ishte ndryshe. Profesorët i jepnin punime të thjeshta, por për gabimin më të vogël, e bënin të përsëriste punën, jo një herë por disa herë. Kjo mënyrë pune e mërziste dhe e nervozonte, por ai ishte i vendosur ta vazhdonte studimin me çdo sakrificë. Në shkollë e ndjente veten mjaft të vetmuar. Nuk kishte asnjë shqiptar dhe askënd me të cilin të mund të bisedonte e të këshillohej. Në familjen e një mikut të babait të tij shkonte rrallë. Por gjithçka zgjati pak, vetëm gjashtë muaj shkollë. Dhe Kola i braktisi studimet.


*Braktisja e Akademisë*

Braktisjen e Akademisë së Venedikut, vetëm pas 6 muajsh studime, piktori u'a tregonte kësisoj shokëve të tij, kur u kthye në Shkodër: "Një ditë dy profesorë të akademisë, gjatë praktikës me studeëntët do të punonin seicili nga një grua nudo në vizatim, pa hije. Hijet do të punoheshin më vonë. Njëri nga profesorët ishte i ri në moshë, ndërsa tjetri ishte i moshuar. Unë i'u luta profesorit të moshuar të ma besonte mua punimin e vizatimit të tij me hije dhe ai pasi më shikoi me mirëdashje ma besoi punën. Brenda dy orësh e kisha bërë gati dhe sipas meje, kisha bërë një punë me cilësi të mirë. Kjo u duk dhe nga qëndrimi, që mbajti profesori i moshuar, mirëpo kur e pa vizatimin tim të përfunduar, ai i riu, m'u drejtua me një ton të ashpër "Prej një kambë shkalle ti dashke të hypësh në majë...!" Mjaft i prekur nga ky qëndrim i Kol Idromeno qe përgjigjur: "Ju profesor nuk i njihni aftësitë e nxënësve tuaj". Vetmë kaq dhe Kola vendosi të largohej përfundimisht nga Akademia.


*Rrënjët artistike tek babai e gjyshërit*

*Idromenët e famshëm nga Parga*

Idromenët kanë qenë një familje e njohur nga Parga. Prej kësaj familje në shekujt XVIII, XIX, kanë dalë njerëz të shquar. Nën pashallëkun e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, në këto anë, nga familja e Idromenëve, në shekullin 19-të janë shquar Andrea Idromeno dhe Mihal Idromeno. Andrea ishte doktor në teologji dhe profesor në Korfuz, ndërsa Mihali doktor në drejtësi. Këta qenë gjyshërit e Kolë Idromenos. Andrea Idromeno së bashku me Vangjel Meksi Labovitin e ndihmoi botuesin Grigor Gjirokastriti për përkthimin e dy librave fetarë në gjuhën shqipe me alfabet grek, libra të cilët, e panë dritën e botimit më 1824 dhe 1827. Këto dy përkthime fetare "Ungjilli pas Matheut" dhe "Dhjata e re" janë cilësuar me rëndësi për historinë e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe dhe si të parat përkthime të këtij lloji në gjuhët kombëtare në Ballkan, përpara përkthimeve rumune, bullgare, e maqedone, që u bënë më vonë për këto dy vepra. Mihal Idromeno u bë i njohur për një botim, që realizoi në Korfuz më 1852 të një fjalori teknik si dhe për ndihmën, që i dha Andrea Idromenos në përpilimin dhe botimin e një historie të Pargës dhe të Sulit, vepër e cila, sipas studiuesve, nuk njihet sot. Por Idromenët nuk qëndruan shumë kohë në Korfuz. Prej tyre Arsen Idromeno, babai i Kol Idromenos në vitin 1856, u shpërngul përgjithmonë në Shkodër, ku filloi të punonte si marangoz e më vonë për nevojat e qytetit në rritje, ai bëri punën e projektuesit dhe zbatuesit të ndërtimeve të shtëpive private e publike. Kështu ai përfitoi përvojën e një arkitekti autodidakt dhe si i tillë u njoh në Shkodër, por njihej edhe si një vizatues i zoti.

Gazeta Shqiptare.

----------


## puroshkodran

Kolë Idromeno lindi më 15 gusht 1860 në Shkodër. I ati quhej Arsen Idromeno dhe e ëma Roza Saraçi. Eshtë piktori i parë i Rilindjes, dhe per vlerat artistike cilësohet si më i miri i asaj kohe. Perveçse si piktor, njihej edhe si skenograf, fotograf, arkitekt, urbanist, muzikant dhe si ideatori i spektakleve te para kinematografike ne Shqiperi. 

I vogel mori mësime për vizatim pranë fotografit të njohur të qytetit, Pjetër Marubi, i cili pasi dalloi tek ai nje talent të veçantë, e këshilloi të atin ta dërgonte për studime në Itali. Në moshen 15-vjeçare, filloi studimet për pikturë në Akademinë e Arteve në Venezia. Aty vazhdoi mësimet vetëm për dy vjet, pasi e kishte te pamundur te mesohej me rregullat e rrepta të Akademisë.

Me ndihmën e një familjes shqiptare që jetonte ne Venezia, filloi punë si ndihmës ne studion e një piktori. Më pas udhëtoi shumë ne Europë dersa në 1878 u trasferua perfundimisht në Shkoder, ku realizoi operat e tija më të bukura.

Pas kthimit në vendlindje, Kola, përveç pikturës, po e tërhiqte edhe fotografia që e shihte me kënaqësi në studion e Marubit. Në atë studio në atë kohë punonte si ndihmës shoku i tij Mati Kodheli. Mbas vdekjes së Matit, në vitin 1881, Kola bëhet ndihmes i Marubit.

Në vitin 1884 Kola, bashkë me te atin, hapi nje studio fotografike te tijën dhe e quajti "Dritëshkronja e Kolës". Mbas Marubëve, Kolë Idromeno është nder fotografët e parë shqiptar. Ai fotografonte shumë, e në xhamat dhe celuloidët e tij "ngrijnë" pamje tërheqëse të natyrës shqiptare, të qyteteve dhe fshatrave , njerëz të njohur e të panjohur të tyre, figura të shquara të historisë, por sidomos malësorë, gjithmonë të armatosur me armë brezi të zbukuruara me sedef dhe argjend. 

Në fotografitë që Idromeno u bënte fshatarëve me veshjet karakteristike krahinore, vërehet ndërthurje e vlerave etnografike me ato artistike dhe estetike. Objektivit të aparatit të tij nuk i kanë shpëtuar edhe shfaqje të ndryshme të grupeve amatore të qytetit verior. Përmendim se në pjesën më të madhë të fotove të Kolë Idromenos ndjehet dhe vërehet sensi i tij i veçantë artistik, një poetikë karakteristike për pikturën e ngjizur nga mjeshtri në masën e duhur në veprat fotografike. Kjo, ndoshta e ka ndihmuar ta arrijë shpejtë nivelin e Pjetër Marubit, madje në disa drejtime edhe ta kalojë atë.

Fotot e para artistike të Kolës datojnë rreth vitit 1886, pra vetëm dy vjetë pas hapjes së studios. Të përmendim se në atë kohë proçeset teknollogjike të fotografimit dhe stampimit ishin mjaftë të ndërlikuara, dhe, pasi kërkonin shumë mund për tu përvehtësuar, lypnin rreptësi të madhe në zbatimin e rregullave të punës.

Duke qënë profesionist duarartë e me kërkesa të larta artistike dhe teknike, ai porosiste materiale të cilësisë më të mirë që prodhoheshin në vendet më të zhvilluara në lëmë të fotografisë. Ndihmë në këtë drejtim i jepte edhe çfrytëzimi me aftësi i literaturës së huaj profesionale, të cilën e konsultonte rregullisht.

Veprat e para ne arkitekturë të Idromenos fillojne ne vitin 1906. Aktiviteti i tij në arkitekturë ka lënë gjurmë të rëndësishme në fizionominë arkitektonike të qytetit të Shkodrës. 

Në pikturat e Idromenos, sidomos te portretet, dallohet interesi i tij në aspektin social të jetës së perditshme. Në kuadrot me tema fetare ka fragmente që me një stil gati realistik përshkruajnë jeten dhe aktivitetet sociale te qytetit. Në pikture si ne fotografi, ai kerkoi te fiksonte varietetin dhe origjinalitetin e Shkodres

Me ndertimet ne arkitekture dhe urbanistike, kontribuoi ne permiresimin e Shkodres, dhe me aktivitetet artistike ndihmoi qe qyteti te mbetej per shume kohe qendra kryesore e zhvillimit te arteve pamore ne Shqiperi

Me kuadrot e Koles filloi shkolla realiste shqiptare, dhe pikturat e tij perbejne edhe sot nje nga thesaret e tradites kombetare. Idromeno influencoi shume piktore te kohes dhe te viteve ne vijim

storia.com

----------


## loni-loni

> Kol (Nikoll) Idromeno u lind ne Shkoder ne vitin 1860 dhe vdiq po ne ket qytet nga funi i vitit 1939. Vepra e tij e fundit ishte projektimi dhe ndertimi i varrit te tij.
>  Mesimet e para per pikturen i mori nga i jati. Per disa vite mori mesime private tek mjeshtri i madh te fotografise Pietro Marubi qe ne ate periudhe sapo kishte emigruar nga Italia per ne Shkoder. Pasi fiton nji konkurs pikture regjistrohet ne Accademia di Belle Arti,  Venezia. Pas dy vjetesh grindet me nji nga mjeshtrat e akademise keshtu qe largohet prej andej dhe i vazhdon studimet ne nji nga studiot me te medha private te Venecias.
>  Krijimtaria e tij eshte shume e pasur. Gjeniu i tij perfshiu disa fusha si : pikture, fotografi, kinematografi ( ishte pronari i se pares salle kinemaje ne shqiperi), arkitekture (projektimi i disa rrugeve si dhe projektimi dhe pikturimi i katedrales se Shkodres) .
> Ne vitin 1922 shfaqi filmin e pare ne Shqiperi ne kinemane e tij ne Shkoder.
>  Kjo asht nji pikture tjeter e bukur e tij : "Dasma Shkodrane"






      filmi i pare ne Shqiperi eshte shfaqur ne vitin 1918 ne Tirane (film  gjerman pa za)  
      Kinemaja  ndodhej perballe lulishtes se( kuvendit Shqiptar sot) dhe ishte nga ma te parat ne Europe dhe bote

      dola nga tema, po ja vlen

----------


## puroshkodran

> filmi i pare ne Shqiperi eshte shfaqur ne vitin 1918 ne Tirane (film  gjerman pa za)  
>       Kinemaja  ndodhej perballe lulishtes se( kuvendit Shqiptar sot) dhe ishte nga ma te parat ne Europe dhe bote
> 
>       dola nga tema, po ja vlen


jo mor loni. kinemaja e pare eshte hape ne shkoder. e dyta ne korçe

----------


## loni-loni

Ne Shkoder???????????  atehere para vitit 22

    Ne Tirane asht ba shfaqja e pare  e filmit ne vitin 1918  (me aktoren gjermane Henny Porten)

    Kinamaja  ka qene prone e familjes Kazazi  dhe asht perdor perpara si salle bixhozi (kazino)  apo KUMAR si i thonin vendasit

----------


## puroshkodran

> Ne Shkoder???????????  atehere para vitit 22
> 
>     Ne Tirane asht ba shfaqja e pare  e filmit ne vitin 1918  (me aktoren gjermane Henny Porten)
> 
>     Kinamaja  ka qene prone e familjes Kazazi  dhe asht perdor perpara si salle bixhozi (kazino)  apo KUMAR si i thonin vendasit


shife ça thot per kole idromenon loni.



> Nel 1912, in base agli accordi presi con i fratelli Lumiére, gli inventori della cinematografia, lui organizzò i primi spettacoli cinematografici in Albania.


dhe shfaqjet e para kinematografike nuk jan ba ne kinema por ne vende te hapura. vehej bezja dhe projektohej filmi. ne shkoder egziston edhe sot shprehja "andrra n'beze". se ashtu e paten qujt qytetaret kur e paten pa per here te pare.
ti m'duket ke lexu nji artikull ktu ne forem qe thot per tiranen po nuk eshte e vertete.

ps
per cilen familje kazazi e ke fjalen? per familjen shkodrane? se nuk besoj se ka tjeter

----------


## loni-loni

Nuk i di kyt (nuk e kom ndigju nga te vjetrit) qe jon bo shfaqje filmash italian ne Shkoder ne ato vite,,,,,,,, ke dekomente t,ma tregosh (ndonje fotografi a dicka te tille)

     Une kom dekomenta per ato qe flas

      Familja Kazazi asht shume e vjeter ne Tiran , njifet qe me fillimet e qytetit(afer  400 vjecare)

----------


## puroshkodran

> Nuk i di kyt (nuk e kom ndigju nga te vjetrit) qe jon bo shfaqje filmash italian ne Shkoder ne ato vite,,,,,,,, ke dekomente t,ma tregosh (ndonje fotografi a dicka te tille)
> 
>      Une kom dekomenta per ato qe flas
> 
>       Familja Kazazi asht shume e vjeter ne Tiran , njifet qe me fillimet e qytetit(afer  400 vjecare)





> Kinematografia ne Shqiperi u zhvillua mbas vitit '45, nderkohe qe si shfaqje e pare filmike njihet ajo e piktorit Kol Idromenos ne vitin 1912. Filmi me i vjeter me teme shqiptare i xhiruar nga te huajt, eshte *"Albania ribelle"*, xhiruar nga shoqeria italiane "Cines" e Torinos, ne vitin 1909. Ne vitin 1946 u ngrit ndermarrja e pare kinematografike shqiptare. Gjate viteve '70- '80-'90 prodhimi kinematografik shqiptar numuronte ne vit, 14 filma artistike, 40 dokumentare dhe kronikale, 16 filma vizatimore te teknikave te ndryshme. Pas viteve '90, prodhimi i filmit shqiptar ka shenuar renie te ndjeshme.
> 
> * "Tana"*, eshte film i pare artistik shqiptar me metrazh te gjate. Prodhim i Kinostudios "Shqiperia e re", realizuar ne vitin '1958. Subjekti i filmit, me teme nga jeta shoqerore e fshatit dhe eshte me skenar te Fatmir Gjates, mbeshtetur ne novelen e tij me te njejtin titull. Regjisor eshte Kristaq Dhamo. 
> 
> *"Qeshim se nuk qajme dot"* eshte filmi i pare artistik me metrazh te shkurter, me regjisor, Viktor Stratoberdha, me skenar te Dionis Bubanit. U shfaq per here te pare pas 43 vjetesh, ne vitin 1999, per shkak se regjisori Stratoberdha u denua nga regjimi komunist. Viktor Stratoberdha u lind ne qytetin e Korçës ne vitin 1925.
> 
> *"Beni ecen vete"*. Film artistik per femije me regjisore Xhanfise Keko (Artiste e Popullit), prodhim i vitit 1975. Ka fituar cmimin e posacem ne festivalin per femije te Salernos ne Itali ne vitin 1979.
> 
> *"Zana dhe Miri"*, eshte filmi i pare vizatimor i prodhuar ne vitin 1975. Me pas filloi prodhimi i filmave me tekniken e vizatimit dhe me vone i filmave me tekniken e kombinuar me sende reale.
> ...


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25198

----------


## puroshkodran

Idromeno, Kur Djalli dhe Njeriu ecin përdore

Nga Ermir Xh. Hoxha

Ndër pikat më të errëta të Historisë së Artit Shqiptar, edhe në ditët që po flasim, mbeten tablotë me temë fetare të fundit të shekullit të XIX-të. Shkatërrimi barbar i kishave shekullore nga fanatizmi komunist, në mesin e viteve ’60, solli, në të gjithë vendin, prishjen e habitatit natyror për qindra vepra artistike kulti. Këto thesare të trashëgimisë kulturore, në mos u dogjën apo u shkatërruan, u mbyllën në fondet plot lagështirë të muzeve të rretheve.
Një prej këtyre veprave të çmuara, është dhe “Kur hyn Dreqi në shtëpi” (?), realizuar nga artisti shkodran Kolë Idromeno (1860-1939), si pjesë e një serie të tërë realizimesh me po të njëjtën temë, shumica e të cilave sot për fat të keq kanë humbur. Për analizimin e kësaj vepre, fillimisht, na duhet të ndalemi në zhvillimet e kohës kur artisti jetonte, në zhvillimet politike, kulturore dhe në sferat e tjera sociale që ndikuan në zhvillimin artistik të tij.

Në kohën kur jetonte artisti, Shkodra, prej shekujsh kishte qenë fillimisht nën influencën e kulturës venedikase e më pas nën atë Austro-Hungareze. Kulmin e saj si një qendër e rëndësishme tregtare, Shkodra, e njohu në mesin e shekullit të XIX-të, faktor që do ta favorizonte ngritjen e një sërë sferash kulturore. Kronikat historike tregojnë për një qytet në lulëzim, ku veshjet, lëkurat, duhani, koburet me barut, zejet dhe kostumet popullore ishin disa nga produktet kryesore. Pozicionimi stilistik e tematik i artistit në këto vite është një problem kyç, pasi hulumton me kërshëri tematikën e larmishme që ata trajtojnë.

Të dhënat biografike thonë që Idromeno u lind në qytetin e Shkodrës, ku fillimisht studioi pranë fotografit italian Pietro Marubi dhe më pas, për pak kohë, në Akademinë e Arteve në Venecia. Studimet e tij u ndërprenë shpejt, për t’u përmbushur në botegën e një piktori italian, po në Venecia. Artisti u kthye përfundimisht në atdhe në vitin 1878. Përveç impenjimit të tij në gjininë e pikturës, ai interesohej dhe merrej dhe me arkitekturë, fotografi, skenografi, urbanistikë e muzikë. Në vitin 1912, importoi për herë të parë në Shqipëri aparate filmike, shfaqi filma dhe në gusht të po atij viti, firmosi një kontratë me shoqatën Josef Strauber në Austri, për të krijuar atë që mund të quhet kinemaja e parë në Shqipëri.Përveç kësaj, ai ishte pjesë e bandës së qytetit si dhe njihet si arkitekt i shumë ndërtesave të rëndësishme të qytetit të Shkodrës. Një hapësirë të rëndësishme në karrierën e tij artistike, do të kishte dhe fotografia, që ishte shfaqur në Shkodër kur Idromeno akoma nuk ishte lindur. Edhe pse në mesin e shekullit të XIX-të, fotografia nuk konsiderohej si art; ajo për herë të parë fikson dhe dokumenton aspektet e jetës dhe të traditës shqiptare të kohës. Ishte fotografia ajo që ndërtoi një fizionomi të re të artin shqiptar dhe i hapi rrugë paraqitjes së imazheve të jetës së vërtetë. Bashkë me Marubin, Idromeno ishte një ndër pionerët e parë të fotografisë shqiptare. Sot, akoma nuk është hedhur dritë mbi raportin që kishte arti i fotografisë me pikturën e Idromenos.

Duke u rikthyer tek Idromeno piktor, duhet thënë se artisti në karrierën e tij artistike, trajtoi temën e portretit, atë fetare, peizazhin etj. Larmia e tematikave të tabllove të tij, në dy dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit të shekullit të XIX, duhet kërkuar pikësëpari tek ato klasa shoqërore që e financonin këtë art, pasi artistët në atë kohë punonin në bazë komisionimesh. Një pjesë e porosive për artistin, vinin nga familje të mëdha tregtare, të cilat paraqisnin tipare borgjeze europiano-perëndimore, dhe një vizion të ri e modern për qytetin. Kjo shtresë e lartë e shoqërisë, komisiononte portrete e tabllo, kryesisht, me tipare realiste e romantike. Në të njëjtën periudhë, kemi dhe një intensifikim të rretheve patriotike, të cilat zhvillonin aktivitetin e tyre brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Këto rrethe shpesh komisiononin vepra me temë patriotike, të cilat konsistonin kryesisht në paraqitjen e portretit të heroit historik kombëtar, Skënderbeut.
Një zë i fuqishëm investimi ishin dhe institucionet fetare, që për qëllimet e veta, për shekuj, kishin financuar artistët shqiptarë. Ato komisiononin këta artistë për realizimin e tablove me tematikë fetare, për funksion didaktik. Arti me tematikë fetare i drejtohej pjesës së popullsisë fshatare-analfabete, e dominuar historikisht nga një kastë udhëheqëse me tipare feudalo-orientale.
Pra, tematika artistike në këtë periudhë diktohet dukshëm nga zhvillimet gjeografike, politiko-kulturore dhe ekonomike të kohës. Bashkangjitur kësaj, nuk duhen anashkaluar dhe tabllotë që merrnin spunto nga frymëzimi vetjak i artistit, të cilat zhvillohen nën një fizionomi artistike personale.
Duke e parë artin shqiptar në këtë këndvështrim, mund të kuptohet lehtë pse një artist si Kolë Idromeno, disponon një larmishmëri të tillë tematike në karrierën e tij artistike.
Siç thamë, një nga seritë më interesante të artistit konsiston në tabllotë me temë fetare, të cilat sipas përshkrimit të Auguste Degrand, në librin e tij “Kujtime nga Shqipëria e Epërme”, në kapitullin dedikuar fesë, ndihmonin priftërinjtë për funksionet e tyre në meshat mes malësorëve. Degrand flet për kushtet e vështira ku jetonin malësorët, izolimin shekullor dhe vështirësinë që hasnin priftërinjtë françeskanë, për t’i kthyer ata në rrugën e drejtë të moralit kristian. Ai tregon për zakonet orientale të tyre, varfërinë dhe egërsinë e realitetit ku ata jetonin. Gjithashtu, Degrand tregon për investimin e institucioneve fetare mbi artin, ku kisha e kohës kontaktonte një piktor të ri (Kolë Idromenon), për realizimin e disa tabllove me temë fetare. Prej tij, kërkohej të paraqitej me imazhe sa më dramatike, bota e përtejme, aty ku do jepej llogari për gabimet e jetës tokësore. Vetëm kështu malësorët mund të kuptonin më mirë rrugën e duhur të moralit fetar, larg supersticioneve e praktikave vendase orientale. Kjo praktikë e kultivuar në shekuj edhe në vendet e tjera evropiane, shërbeu për të ilustruar atë që mendjet e thjeshta nuk e kuptonin dot me fjalë. Sipas Degrandit, priftërinjtë kishin kuptuar që vetëm me anë të imazheve, mund të pushtonin mendjet e malësorve të egër, për të dalluar të mirën nga e keqja. Sipas tij, nuk mjaftonte që prifti të fliste për parajsën dhe ferrin, koncepte të cilat ata nuk ia kuptonin rëndësinë, por duhej që ata t’i shihnin vetë këto skena. Ndodh kështu që Idromenos i komisionohej të krijonte imazhe befasuese, ku syri i malësorit të mbetej i traumatizuar nga ajo që shihte.
Idromeno realizoi një sërë syresh, prej të cilave sot kanë mbetur vetëm dy: “Dy rrugët” dhe ajo e njohur me emrin “Kur hyn Dreqi në shtëpi” (?). Sipas një fotoje të viteve `80 dhe një përpunimi kompjuterik, mund të bëhet e mundur një analizë paraprake. Tablloja me dimensione 169 x 132.5 cm, paraqet nje skenë mistike, ku dallohet ambjenti i brendshëm i një shtëpie malësori.
Vështirësia më e madhe e analizimit të kësaj tablloje, qëndron në zbërthimin e fabulës së ngritur nga artisti, ndërkohë që ne mund të ngremë disa hipoteza. Nga një vështrim paraprak, dallohet qartë që fshatarin ka ardhur ta vizitojë vetë Vdekja me një lukuni Djajsh e Demonësh. Duket sikur atij i ka ardhur ora e fundit, ndërkohë që e Keqja po i komunikon mëkatin e kryer. Malësori i frikësuar ndodhet në qendër të kompozimit, i shtrirë e i gjakosur nga një e çarë në kraharor. Prifti ndodhet pranë tij për shërbimet e fundit, por, prania e demonëve tregon se ai ka ndërruar jetë.
Për një vështrim më të kujdesshëm, vërehet domosdoshmëria e ndarjes së personazheve të botës tokësore nga ato të së përtejmes. Personazhet realë janë dy gratë, fëmija, prifti dhe malësori i vdekur. Zgjidhja e gjëegjëzës së artistit duhet kërkuar tek figura e dy grave. E para, në të majtë të kompozimit me fëmijën pranë, duhet të jetë gruaja e malësorit, ndërsa e dyta në kahun e kundërt duket sikur vështron me kërshëri se ç‘po ngjet. Gruaja e dytë është dhe arsyeja e vërtetë e ardhjes së djajve në shtëpinë e malësorit.
Një nga plagët e moralit të kohës, ngritur si problematikë nga institucionet fetare, ishte pikërisht poligamia. Degrand na informon që në bjeshkët shqiptare ndodhte shpesh që një burrë të merrte apo të blinte një grua të dytë, me të cilën jetonte pa patur mundësi ta bekonte lidhjen në kishë. Duket sikur malësori ka shkelur pikërisht këtë kod morali fetar. Kjo hipotezë ngrihet duke analizuar edhe qëndrimet që mbajnë gratë ndaj asaj që po ngjet. E para, duhet të jetë gruaja e parë e malësorit, që ka dhe një fëmijë me të, prandaj paraqitet dhe më e traumatizuar për atë që ka ngjarë. Ngjizja me të shoqin dhe fëmija e tyre e ka bërë lidhjen e tyre shpirtërore më të madhe. Ndryshe reagon, gruaja e dytë, që thjesht vështron me kuriozitet atë që po ngjet. Ajo nuk mund të jetë motra e malësorit dhe as e bija për vetë ftohtësinë që paraqet në qëndrimin emocional.
Prifti, personazhi tjetër real i skenës, duket i tronditur nga prania e këtij mëkati të pafalshëm morali kristian. Ai duket sikur kërkon shpëtim vetëm tek mëshira hyjnore. Të gjithë këta personazhe nuk i shohin krijesat e përbindshme të botës së përtejme. Secili prej tyre sheh diku, por jo krijesat e mbinatyrshme. Gruaja me fëmijë sheh burrin e vet, ndërsa gruaja e dytë atë të parën. Me kuriozitet ajo sheh vuajtjen e saj, por nuk e kupton atë. Ndërsa prifti sheh lart, pasi kjo “punë” tashmë i ka kaluar një autoriteti tjetër.
Në anën tjetër, janë personazhet e botës së përtejshme. Malësori i vdekur është epiqendra e vëmendjes së tyre. Malësori sheh i tmerruar Demonin në të djathtë të tij, i cili mban në dorë qesen e parave, si provë e mëkatit të blerjes së gruas; më tej duket një tjetër demon, në këmbë, i cili i tregon malësorit mëkatin e shkruar në një libër të hapur. Vdekja, një skelet me kosë në dorë është pranë tij, e gatshme për të marrë pjesën që i takon. Disa demonë më të vegjël qëndrojnë në anët e malësorit, duke pritur me epsh fundin e tij. Më poshtë një dragua me gojë të zjarrtë mban fort një zinxhir që ka lidhur përqafe vetë malësorin. Duket sikur fati i tij është i lidhur fort pas këtij zinxhiri të hekurt.
Por, duket sikur Idromeno ka lënë hapësirë dhe për shpresën në mëshirën hyjnore. Në këmbë, pranë priftit të shokuar, gjendet figura e një ëngjëlli i cili me njërën dorë prek ballin e malësorit dhe me tjetrën i tregon atij që fjalën e fundit do e thotë Ai, Zoti, në gjygjin e fundit.
Të gjitha personazhet janë zhytur në gjysmëerrësirën e shtëpisë së varfër. Skena përshkohet nga një vibrim tmerrues e shoqëruar me ngjyrat dramatike që të sjellin në mendje një inskenim teatral tragjik. Dera e hapur në sfond, nga ku kanë hyrë dhe personazhet, është e vetmja shenjë jete në këtë skenë infernale.
Malësori është vrarë nga një plagë e hapur në kraharorin e tij. Pra, ai ka vdekur me nder, siç e do zakoni i maleve. Arsyeja mund të jetë e çfarëdoshme: hakmarrje, një zënkë por, ai nuk do digjet në flakët e përjetshme të Ferrit për këtë, por për një mëkat moral. Në antitezë me moralin islam, kisha katolike predikonte dhe vinte në qendër të shqetësimit të saj, poligaminë, si një shenjë të qartë të shthurjes së moralit kristian dhe të institucionit të familjes. Degrand në tekstin e tij i quan këto zakone turke, duke nënvizuar luftën që bënin priftërinjtë për largimin e malësorve nga këto zakone.
Idromeno pikturon Njeriun dhe Djallin. Ai i futi ato si pjesë e një realiteti të pandashëm, si mënyra më e mirë për të depërtuar në psikologjinë e ngurtë të malësorëve të izoluar nga harresa e shekujve. Djajt, demonët, dragojnë e skeletët duhet të pushtonin mendjet e tyre, sepse lufta mes së Mirës dhe së Keqes ishte e pranishme dhe në odat e tyre të mbuluara nga skamja.
Arti i Idromenos i drejtohet shoqërisë së kohës. Sipas Degrand ai është i detyruar të ulet në nivelin e njerzve të cilët iu drejtohet, por, sipas tij, pikturat e Idromenos karakterizohen nga një shkallë naiviteti që nuk paraqitet pa sharm. Mbi të gjitha, ato kanë meritën e të qënit ekzakte nga këndvështrimi i zakoneve kombëtare. Ato paraqiteshin të shpjeguara dhe të komentuara pas fjalës së priftit... ndërsa i drejtohet atij që ka mëkatuar, i cili qan e dridhet kur i del përpara fundi i tij tragjik. Idromeno duket i shqetësuar për shkallën artistike, aq sa për vërtetësinë dhe fuqinë e imazhit, si një mjet i pastër katarsisi për shoqërinë e vrazhdë të kohës. Subjektet e tij duhet të mbërthenin fort kujtesën vizive dhe shpirtrat e malësorve që vinin në ambjentet e kishës. Krijimet me temë fetare të këtij artisti edhe sot përbëjnë disa nga shembujt më të mirë të artit të fundshekullit të XIX-të. Risjellja e tyre para publikut të gjërë do të ridimensiononte periudhën artistike dhe vlerat e saj.

milosao

----------


## puroshkodran

*Idromeno në xham*

shekulli

Kolë Idromeno fotograf prezanton: Lloji i shkodranit dhe lloji i veshjes. Ekspozohen stampimet e para të fondit prej 2800 xhamash që ruhen në Qendrën e Studimeve Albanologjike. Ky vit shënon 150-vjetorin e lindjes së artistit. Afërdita Onuzi autore e monografisë-album në proces, komenton Idromenon. 


Kaloi pa u ndierë prezantimi i Idromenos fotograf deri në këtë moment që flasim. Në "Ditët e Albanolgjisë" që Qendra e Studimeve Albanologjike mbajti në dhjetor, u ekspozuan për herë të parë afro 30 foto. Ato janë stampuar nga fondi prej 1285 xhamash të Kolë Idromenos, që ruhet në "Fondin e xhamave" të kësaj Qendre.


Fotot që kemi zgjedhur përbëjnë një prototip të fotografisë së Idromenos. Njeriu me traditat, njeriu i qytetit dhe i fshatit, fetar dhe laik, autoritar dhe familjar, me pushtet dhe i zhveshur nga ndonjë pushtet, oriental dhe perëndimor, burra dhe gra, vajza dhe kërthi, të gjithë në studio, të vendosur ashtu siç do ai. Ndodh që këto modele gjinorë, socialë, kulturorë, ai t'i vendosë bashkë si një familje e madhe. 


E tregon kjo foto që po botojmë me të tjera. 


Të gjithë janë në Shkodër, shkodranë (ka edhe përjashtime si fotoja e një arapi të ri veshur me fustanellë dhe jelek qëndisur me argjend) të veshur me kostume katolike, myslimane, po edhe me rroba mëndafshi. Të gjithë kanë portrete të qetë si në gjumë. Jemi në fund të shekullit XIX dhe në fillim të shekullit XX.


Afërdita Onuzi, etnografe, në Institutin e Antropologjisë dhe Studimit të Arteve, ka në proces, një monografi në bashkautor Karaman Ulqinin, që ka objekt studimi elementët etnografikë në veprën e Idromenos. 


Autori i portretit "Motra Tone" 1883 (cilësuar vepra e parë e Rilindjes Shqiptare) dhe e tablosë "Dasma shkodrane", aq popullore për riprodhimet që i bëhen sot e tërë ditën, analizohet nga Onuzi si etnograf i mirëfilltë. 


"Nga punimet që ruhen deri tani si edhe nga të dhëna të tjera, vërejmë se Idromeno, vizatimet i ka bërë kryesisht për parapërgatitjen e tablove dhe nuk i ka trajtuar si vepra më vete siç do të shohim vite më vonë në krijimtarinë e piktorëve Vangjush Mio dhe Abdurrahim Buza. 


Edhe në ekspozitat ku ai ka marrë pjesë, si jashtë vendit (në Budapest, Vjenë, Romë, Nju Jork) ashtu edhe në Shqipëri (në Shkodër 1923, Tiranë 1931-1945) nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për vepra të tjera në ngjyra vaji dhe akuarel ("Arti i Rilindjes Shqiptare", Ferid Hudhri, Tiranë, Onufri 2000.) 
Onuzi thekson se njeriu me kostum i Kolë Idromenos edhe në fotografi, është një akt i vetëdijshëm prej etnografi. 


Ai rizbulon veshje, i nxjerr në dritë, kompozon elementë të tyre brenda modeleve të traditës. Kjo ndodh edhe atëherë kur Idromeno është duke trajtuar një temë fetare në pikturë (Ai përmendet ndër të tjera për trajtimin që i bën temës fetare. Kush ka hyrë në katedralen e Shkodrës për herë të parë dhe nuk është ndalur me kuriozitet përballë veprave të tij në skulpturë me skena nga ndeshja e forcave të Dritës me të Errësirës?)


Tabloja "Rrugët e jetës", 1901, të cilën Onuzi e veçon për vlera etnografike, njihet për "realizmin në pikturën kishtare". Kujtojmë se Idromeno "përgjithësisht u përgatit në mënyrë autodidakte. Në Akademinë e Arteve në Venedik, qëndroi vetëm 6 muaj, pastaj punoi pranë një piktori vendës" ("Arti i Rilindjes Shqiptare", Ferid Hudhri.)


Monografia e Onuzit është konceptuar si album. Do të jetë ndoshta prezantimi i parë i rëndësishëm që i bëhet artistit me imazhe të fotografive dhe tablove kryesore. Bashkëkohësi dhe mësuesi i tij Marubi, një shekull më vonë, i kapërceu kufijtë e Shqipërisë me albume dinjitoze, kartolina e kalendarë. Ndoshta, po të punohet siç duhet, radha do të jetë e Idromenos.

*Fototeka*

Fototeka e Qendrës së Studimeve Albanologjike trashëgon pasurinë e Institutit të Kulturës Popullore prej vitit 1978 kur ky Institut (sot i Antropologjisë dhe Studimit të Arteve) u nga Instituti i Arkeologjisë. Specialisti i fototekës Gjergj Martini thotë se fototeka përmban "fondin e xhamave". 


Janë rreth 2800 xhama që i përkasin fundit të shekullit XIX deri para Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Janë imazhe të fiksuara nga Margaret Hasluck, Sotir Bej, A. Kokoshi, Ugolini, Ventiku, Rrok Zojzi. Por Fondi "Idromeno" ka rreth 1285 xhama. Më në fund në vitin 2005-2006 janë stampuar një pjesë e tyre falë projektit Interreg III një bashkëpunim me vendin fqinj, Itali. 


Shënime biografike


Kolë Idromeno (1860-1939) lindi në Shkodër. Kronologjikisht njihet si piktori i parë i Rilindjes. Ka qenë piktor, skenograf, fotograf, arkitekt, urbanist, muzikant si dhe nismëtari i shfaqjeve të para kinematografike në Shqipëri. Ka studiuar vetëm pak kohë në Akademinë e Arteve në Venedik, ka udhëtuar dhe ka ekspozuar në disa vende evropiane dhe gjithë pjesën tjetër të jetës e ka kaluar në Shkodër. 


Me realizimet e tij në arkitekturë dhe urbanistikë, Idromeno ndryshoi pamjen e Shkodrës, ndërsa me veprimtaritë artistike ndikoi që qyteti i tij të mbetet për një kohë të gjatë vatra kryesore e zhvillimit të arteve vizive në gjithë Shqipërinë. Me tablotë e Idromenos fillon shkolla realiste shqiptare, dhe disa nga veprat e tij bëjnë pjesë në traditën kombëtare.

----------


## puroshkodran

*Intervista me Afërdita Onuzin


Zonja Onuzi, çfarë rëndësie ka ky prezantim nga kaq afër i Idromenos fotograf? 

*
Pyetja juaj më ndihmon të them ç'ishte Shkodra në atë kohë kur jetoi e punoi Idromeno. Në këtë periudhë, kur filloi aktivitetin e tij, është fjala për gjysmën e dytë të shek. XIX, Shkodra jetonte akoma lavdinë e dikurshme, ishte në kulmin e zhvillimit ekonomik, kulturor dhe politik. 

Kemi në Shkodër një urbanistikë dhe arkitekturë të admirueshme, përveç banesës popullore e cila spikaste me elementët e saj tradicionalë, kemi një mënyrë të të konceptuarit të qytetit në tërësi, me institucionet kulturore, fetare, me bibliotekat, teatrot dhe gazetat. 

Shkodra po largohej nga influenca dhe tiparet e qytetërimit oriental si gjithë qytetet e tjera ballkanike, pjesa lindore e ndikuar nga pushtimi i perandorisë otomane. 

Është e ndjeshme dhe e dukshme në Shkodër ndikimi i Rilindjes Evropiane në mënyrën e jetesës, edhe në konceptet e njerëzve, në veshjet, në mënyrën si pajisej banesa, mobilie të ardhura nga Perëndimi. 

Kjo kishte ndodhur në mënyrë të natyrshme sepse shumë shkodranë kishin shkuar të studionin e jetonin në Itali, Francë, Austri dhe sigurisht vinin me mënyrë tjetër jetese. Bibliotekat e Shkodrës ishin të rralla, në shumë familje mund të gjindeshin edhe piano. 

*Mund të bëjmë një krahasim mes Marubit dhe Idromenos, mes mjeshtrit dhe nxënësit? Çfarë e karakterizonte dhe dallonte nxënësin?*

Kur Idromeno u kthye nga Italia në Shkodër, filloi të punonte si fotograf dhe ku kishte kohë që kishte ngritur aktivitetin e tij Pjetër Marubi. Idromeno u mirëprit nga Marubi. Më pas shohim një foto të tij të vitit 1888 që mban vulën me emrin e Idromenos çfarë do të thotë se ai kishte dalë tashmë i pavarur.

Fotot e tyre janë gati në të njëjtën atmosferë, sigurisht që teknikisht Marubi ishte shumë lart. Por nuk kaloi shumë kohë që, edhe Idromeno do të arrinte parametra të lartë teknikë. Mund të them se i afron vetë Shkodra dhe rrethinat e saj. Që të dy të mahnitur nga zhvillimi i kësaj periudhe me gjithë problemet e tyre shoqërore.

*Tek të dy, në fokus është njeriu?*

Është e vërtetë, por si pozon tek Marubi ky njeri nuk pozon tek Idromeno, kjo tregon se të dy janë të lidhur më figurën me ndjesi të ndryshme. E them këtë sepse në rastin e Idromenos ndikon një formim i gjithanshëm artistik: ai është piktor, skulptor, është këngëtar, bënte pjesë në grupet e ahengut të Shkodrës, është dhe arkitekt. 

Unë mendoj se Idromeno është më artist në fotografi. Ndoshta studiues të tjerë do ta gjykojnë ndryshe. Unë e shoh këtë figurë edhe në aspektin etnografik, në mënyrën si është paraqitur dhe çfarë është fiksuar, është më artist.

*Çfarë vë në dukje?
*
Tek Idromeno ka shumë natyrë. Unë po e studioj portretin e tij edhe si piktor. Për shembull hollësirat në tablonë "Rrugët e jetës" ose "Dasma shkodrane" ose "Guri i besë". Sipas Kanunit, kur njeriu do të betohet për një të vërtetë, ai duhet të vërë dorën në gur, një element pagan. Më pas u zëvendësua me Biblën. 

Ka elementë etnografikë domethënës. Marubi është fotografi i padiskutueshëm, por tek Idromeno kemi këtë pasuri elementesh etnografikë. Kjo më ka shtyrë që bashkë me kolegun në Shkodër, Karaman Ulqini që të hartojmë një monografi "Elementë etnografikë në veprën e Idromenos", të cilat do të shihen edhe në fotografi, edhe në pikturë. Kjo ka ndikuar edhe tek Idromeno arkitekt. 

Ai është i vëmendshëm ndaj elementëve tradicionalë dhe falë Idromenos ne kemi edhe sot shumë banesa, rrugë, të konceptuara sipas tij, që ruajnë Shkodrën e asaj kohe. Falë Idromenos kemi një moment historik të zhvillimit të Shkodrës në urbanistikë dhe arkitekturë. Ndonjëherë më vjen të them se ka qenë etnograf i vërtetë.

Origjina e tij, ju përmendët me kuriozitet të madh, origjinën jugore të këtij artisti.
Ai është shkodran, është shqiptar nga Çamëria i ati, i cili erdhi nga Arta dhe u vendos në Shkodër ku u martua me një vajzë shkodrane. Kola, lindi dhe u formua në këtë mjedis shkodran dhe e pasqyroi, në tërë krijimtarinë e tij. 

Ai nuk pati më fatin të kthehej në origjinën e tij në jug. 
Është e rëndësishme të themi që ai ka dalë edhe jashtë qytetit të Shkodrës, në Malësi, në Zadrimë, në fshatrat përreth. Sidomos kjo gjë paraqitet në pikturë, edhe në fotografi. 

E ka intriguar xhubleta, veshja që shkëlqente midis tërë veshjeve që qarkullonin në qytetin e Shkodrës në ditë pazari ose në raste të tjera. Gruaja në Shkodër, edhe ajo e rrethinave ishte më e çliruar dhe për këtë arsye ajo është shumë e pranishme në fotografinë e tij, me gjithë variantet e kostumeve. 

Ndonjëherë vë re se ka elementë etnografikë të kostumeve që janë tjetërsuar, sidomos tek ato fotografi që janë realizuar në studio. Ky "tjetërsim" bie në sy tek portretet e të huajve, konsuj, tregtarë. Tek ata kostumet nuk janë besnikërisht të vendosura.

*Ky është objekt i monografisë tuaj?*

Veshjet zënë pjesën qendrore të studimit. Po janë edhe disa elementë të kulturës shpirtërore, për mendësinë e njerëzve, ç'mendojnë për ferrin e parajsën.

Nga jeta shpirtërore kjo monografi do të përmbajë ahengxhijtë e Shkodrës, të pasqyruar në mjedise tradicionale. Aty shohim veshjet, instrumentet popullorë, pozicionin se si rrinë, vendet ku rrihej, si rrihet në pritë. 

Kjo është arsyeja që ne u vumë të ndalemi tek vepra e tij etnografike.
Dua t'ju përmend disa nga fotot e ekspozitës. Njëra prej tyre paraqet një grua zadrimore, veshur në mënyrë ceremoniale, është duke shkuar në një rast dasme. 

Bukën të zbukuruar me lule, që është një traditë e kësaj zone, e ka vendosur mbi kokë dhe është nisur për ta çuar dhuratë. Kemi veshje me xhubletë të gjatë, xhubleta e Malësisë së Madhe dhe variantin e xhubletës së shkurtër që është mbajtur në zonën e Dukagjinit, midis Malësisë së Madhe dhe Pukës. 

Po kështu veshjet e burrave, në mënyrë të veçantë burrat e Shkodrës, katolikë e myslimanë. Është shumë interesante për ne, varianti i veshjes me fustanellë, tek burrat, që dokumenton se deri në fillim të shekullit XX, në Shkodër vazhdohej të mbahej veshja me fustanellë. Sigurisht që fustanellën e kemi edhe tek Marubi pak më herët dhe kuruar në mënyrë tjetër, dhe tjetër është kompozuar tek Idromeno.

Fondi Idromeno është pak i njohur.
Për fat të keq po. Sepse deri vonë nuk i përdornim xhamat për shkak të situatës kritike. Në kuadrin e projekteve INTERREG III, patëm fatin që të bënim restaurimin e këtyre fotografive dhe stampimin. Tani studiuesit kanë mundësinë t'i përdorin.

*Studimet e pakta për Idromenon nuk e përligjin famën që gëzon emri i tij. Çfarë mund të bëhet në këtë 150-vjetor?*

Është e vërtetë dhe e pranoj me keqardhje. Për rastin e Idromenos mund të them se kontributi i tij është i drejtpërdrejtë për etnografinë. Nëpërmjet fotove ai dëshmon pasurinë e kostumeve etnografike prej të cilave ne ruajmë shumë pak dhe në disa raste aspak, në fondet tona. 

Kujtojmë se shkenca etnografike ka filluar në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XX. Në këtë kuptim, disa elementë që i kemi gjetur gjatë ekspeditave në terren, përputhen me "të dhënat" qoftë nga Idromeno, qoftë nga Marubi. 

Monografia që po përgatisim do të ketë kryesisht foto dhe tablotë e plota, sepse pothuajse të gjitha tablotë e tij përmbajnë elementë etnografikë. 

shekulli


*Harapi me veshje shkodrane*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Sekretet e Gjyzepinës së Kol Idromenos*

17 Korrik 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Në koleksionin e pikturave që ruhen në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve. Nga fillesat e pikturës në vitet 1883, hapja e shkollës së parë të vizatimit më 1931, ardhja e studentëve të parë që studiuan në vendet fqinje, tek arti i luftës dhe më pas ai i Realizmit Socialist. Tablotë që sjellin një rrëfim ndryshe të historisë sonë

Sali Shijaku_ Femër nudo 1961Gjyzepina nuk e ndan vështrimin nga piktori që prej dy orësh qëndron me një penel në dorë dhe hedh në telajo portretin e saj. Sytë e saj janë të zinj, ndërsa ca rrudha të lehta në fytyrë i kujtonin mjeshtrit se ajo i kishte kaluar të 40-at. Përtej ngjyrave që u jep veshjes karakteristike të kësaj gruaje shkodrane, Kol Idromeno vizaton plot kujdes lehtë qafën e saj, lëkura e së cilës shkëlqen prej dritës. Ka qenë viti 1920 kur piktori i njohur, Kol Idromeno, hodhi në tablo portretin e dashur të kësaj gruaje, që sot përbën një nga pikturat që tregojnë fillesat e pikturës shqiptare që ruhen në koleksionin e Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve. Pas 93 vitesh, buzëqeshja e saj vijon të jetë e njëjtë, ndërsa vështrimi duket se fsheh të njëjtën ndjesi që Kol Idromeno u mundua gjatë ta gjente teksa pikturonte. Vitet nuk e kanë tradhtuar sekretin e bukur të Gjyzepinës. Ndryshe nga Idromeno, i cili tërhiqej prej personazheve që mbartnin një tis misteri, Simon Rrota në pikturat e tij kërkon të sjellë një reflektim të realitetit. I tërhequr prej femrës, ai e sjell në pikturat e realizuara në vitet 1934, teksa e veshur me veshje karakteristike të zonës, ndodhet bri grurit dhe lulëkuqeve. Kjo grua nuk ka kohë të mendojë për të fshehtat që mbart, ajo është e gjitha e shqetësuar për grurin në arë, nga duhet tia nis punën  Në një tjetër tablo të realizuar po atë vit, Simon Rrota sjell një kompozim interesant të grave në pusin e fshatit, ku ngjyrat e rrobave që ato mbajnë në trup nxjerrin në pah elementin femëror. Një portret malësoreje pikturuar prej Rrotës më 1923, nuk e fsheh as moshën e piktorit, i cili duhet të ketë qenë 33 vjeç teksa kërkonte ti jepte jetë vajzës që dilte prej maleve. Ajo shfaqet elegante, me duart e vendosura në brez dhe ca vathë që i varen poshtë shamisë. Një pikturë ku nuk mungojnë elementët jetësorë të sinjifikuar me gruan si uji apo dielli. Pikturat e realizuara prej Kol Idromenos, Simon Rrotës janë dhe pikturat që shënojnë fillesat e artit të pikturës në Shqipëri, art i cili deri në ato kohë është realizuar në mënyrë sporadike nga anonimë. Në fondin e Galerisë së Arteve veprat që ruhen datojnë nga fundi i shekullit XIX, periudhë që shënon fillesat e pikturës jofetare shqiptare.

Sali Shijaku_ Femër nudo 1961

Rafael Dembo_ Shkojmë në punë

Kol Idromeno_ Portret i Gjuzepinës 1920


Image_2724

Hasan Nallbani_ Aksionistja 1966

Bardhyl Dule_ Ndërtuesja 1971


Vilson Kilica_ Në studio

Spiro Kristo_ Brigaderja 1976

Sofia Papadhimitri_ Punëtori me çekiç 1938


Simon Rrota_Portret malsoreje 1923


Autori i hershëm i pikturës është Kol Idromeno, vepra e të cilit Motra Tonë daton në vitin 1883. Pikturat e para në Shqipëri manifestojnë një lloj amatorizmi. Kjo lloj fryme vazhdon deri në vitet 30 kur fillon përpjekja për ngritjen e shkollës dhe institucioneve të artit në vend. Gjithsesi, këto piktura flasin qartë për atmosferën kulturore në Shqipërinë e fillimviteve të shekullit XX, si dhe përbëjnë dokumente të mirëfilltë atnografikë dhe historikë të periudhës. Këto vepra tregojnë dhe një lloj fryme romantike. Autorët e tjerë të epokës janë Pjetër Marubi, Simon Rrota, Zef Kolombi, Spiro Xega etj. Hapja e shkollës së vizatimit në Tiranë në vitin 1931 do të sjellë dhe një ndryshim në konceptin e pikturës në vend, duke e kthyer atë në një pikturë realiste. Disa nga piktorët e parë që studiojnë aty janë Sadik Kaceli, Abdurrahim Buza, Gani Strazimiri etj., megjithatë pak vepra të tyre nga periudha e kësaj shkolle ruhen në fondin e Galerisë së Arteve. Piktura realiste do të zhvillohet dhe nga piktorë që kthehen nga studimet në vendet fqinje si: Odhise Paskali, Andrea Kushi, Vangjush Moi, Janaq Paço, Foto Stamo, Motrat Zengo etj. Këta artistë përbëjnë brezin e artistëve të shkolluar të cilët përpiqen të zhvillojnë portretin, natyrën e qetë, peizazhin etj. Karakteristikë e veprave të kësaj periudhe që ruhen në GKA është përpjekja e artistëve për të përvetësuar teknikat artistike dhe një interes për pasqyrimin e realitetit me vërtetësi. Nëse shohim veprat e realizuara në këtë periudhë ato janë kryesisht portrete. Vangjush Moi, realizon me kujdes në vitin 1919 portretin e një vajze duke studiuar. I ardhur nga shkolla italiane e artit, Mio e bën fustanin e saj të hapur duke i nxjerrë në pah supet. Andrea Kushi më 1939 vizaton me kujdes gërshetat e gjatë të një vajze e cila ka veshur një bluzë të bardhë. Gratë e pikturuara nga Zef Kolombi janë të trishtuara në këtë periudhë. Po kështu dhe malësorja e Nexhmedin Zajmit (1947). Në këtë periudhë kemi dhe lëvrimin e artit të pikturës edhe nga artiste femra si Sofia Papadhimitri. Ndërsa endemi në koleksionin e veprave të ruajtura në GKA kalojmë në një tjetër periudhë, e cila është ajo e pikturave akademike ku dominon tabloja me temë historike (1950-1986). Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe vendosjes së regjimit komunist, në Shqipëri filloi të zhvillohej tabloja me temë historiko-politike. Kryesisht vendin më të madh në këto tablo e zë lufta antifashiste dhe ndryshimet historike në vend, por në të njëjtën kohë trajtohen dhe aspekte të ndryshme të historisë së Shqipërisë si ai i qëndresës së Skënderbeut etj. Por pavarësisht kësaj periudhe, Sali Shijaku më vitin 1961 pikturon një femër nudo të shtrirë në shtrat dhe trupin që i reflektohet në pasqyrë. Artistët kryesorë janë ata që kanë mbaruar akademitë perëndimore dhe reflektojnë një formim akademik në pikturën e tyre si: Nexhmedin Zajmi, Sadik Kaceli, Abdullah Cangolli etj., ndërkohë që artistë të tjerë që formohen në Akademinë e Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe vendeve të tjera të lindjes janë: Sali Shijaku, Fatmir Haxhiu, Vilson Kilica etj.

Ndërtimi i Modeleve të Njeriut të Ri (1960-1986)

Aksionistja me autor Hasan Nallbanin, ku shfaqet portreti i një gruaje me flokët e prera shkurt, veshur me një bluzë të thjeshtë, pantallona dhe një shall të lidhur në qafë, teksa mban një sëpatë mbi supe, të tregon se tashmë ke mbërritur një moment nga më interesantët dhe më të diskutueshmit në historinë e artit pamor në Shqipëri, ai i artit të Realizmit Socialist. Pak më tej Brigadierja e Spiro Kristos (1976) ka ndaluar diku mes arës ku po punohet dhe mban një bllok shënimesh në dorë Montatori i Petro Kokushtës më 1979 valëvit flamurin në një moment pune Me kthimin e artistëve nga shkollat lindore të artit mund të thuhet se fillon epoka e Realizmit Socialist në artin shqiptar. Ky art është kryesisht në funksion të propagandës së regjimit politik në vend. Sipas klisheve të gatshme të importuara nga vendi i origjinës Bashkimi Sovjetik, arti fokusohet te punëtorët dhe veprimtaria e tyre, duke i kthyer këta në mite të kohës. Në fakt, Realizmi Socialist nuk përpiqet të tregojë me vërtetësi aspekte të realitetit të klasës punëtore, por të ngrejë një lloj kulti të punës socialiste si veprimtari dhe të punëtorit si personazh qendror të një epoke të re që ka filluar. Artistët që kanë lënë vepra të spikatura në këtë drejtim janë Muntaz Dhrami, Zef Shoshi, Çlirim Peka etj. Një tjetër koleksion i rëndësishëm në Galerinë e Arteve është dhe ai i  Pikturës Formaliste që gjen vend në historinë e pikturës shqiptare në fillim të viteve 70-të. Kjo pikturë krejtësisht nën ndikimin e pikturës moderniste perëndimore përpiqet të gjallojë duke respektuar temat zyrtare të Realizmit Socialist, që janë më së shumti ato të punëtorit në frontin e punës, por që me mënyrën e të pikturuarit në fakt kërkon drejt një zhvillimi piktoresk dhe ka tendencën për tiu përqasur rrymave të ekspresionizmit, fovizmit, kubizmit etj. Artistët kryesorë që kanë vepra të kësaj natyre në fondin e GKA-së janë: Edison Gjergjo, Alush Shima, Isuf Sulovari, Eduard Hila, Bajram Mata, etj. Në një moment pune, në vitin 1970 Jorgji Gjokopulli sjell një grup të rinjsh të veshur plot ngjyra. Mjelësja e Isuf Sulovarit, duket e lumtur teksa pozon me kovën e qumështit në dorë. Një emancipim i gruas në pikturë duket dhe në një tablo të Llambi Blidos më 1971, me titull Në pultin e komandimit. Koleksioni i fundit që ruhet në Galeri, është ai i pikturave dhe skulpturave moderniste (1989-2001). Për herë të parë Galeria e Arteve i kushton një hapësirë pikturës dhe skulpturës moderniste shqiptare. Kjo hapësirë përmbledh vepra nga autorë që e zhvillojnë veprimtarinë e tyre artistike më të rëndësishme pas viteve 90, si Perikli Çuli, Ali Oseku, Gazmend Leka, Lumturi Blloshmi, Najada Hamza etj., por në të njëjtën kohë kërkon dhe elementët e parë të përpjekjeve të pikturës moderniste që vijnë që nga vitet 60 të dhe përkojnë me frymën formaliste në pikturën e Realizmit Socialist në fillim të viteve 70-të, me autorë si Ksenofon Dilo, Danish Jukniu, Ismail Lulani etj., që krahas pikturës së politizuar zyrtare lëvruan gjatë këtyre viteve edhe një pikturë që kërkonte një formë dhe në shprehi artistike.



Pikturat e para të Skënderbeut

Theohar Gjini mund të jetë një ndër piktorët e parë që ka sjellë në tablo imazhin e Skënderbeut. Tabloja e tij pa datë, sjell e sjell heroin tonë të dobët, krejt ndryshe nga jehona e forcës dhe fizikut të tij të fortë. Ndërsa Spiro Xega më 1931 e sjell Skënderbeun mbi kalin e bardhë me shpatën në dorë, teksa vrapon për në fushën e betejës.
Ndalohet grabitësi i pikturave

Policia e Tiranës ka arrestuar shtetasin Arben Guga, 46 vjeç, lindur dhe banues në Tiranë. Dyshohet se ky shtetas, ka grabitur paraditen e djeshme në Rrugën e Durrësit disa piktura të autorëve të ndryshëm, si dhe një ekran kompjuteri. Policia nuk bën me dije se ku është kryer vjedhja e pikturave. Megjithatë, materialet i kanë kaluar Prokurorisë së Tiranës për veprën penale të Vjedhjes. 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...kol-idromenos/

----------

